# Schadet das blaue Wasser den Seerosen?



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2007)

Mit der plötzlichen Wärme wurde das Wasser in meinem Seerosenbecken doch sehr trüb und Algengrün, obwohl es den ganzen Winter über sehr klar war. Ich hatte da noch so ein Mittel von Garda, Algo-ex oder so ähnlich, auf der Flasche steht nur, dass es kein Herbizid ist und nur durch das ausschalten gewisser Wellenlängen das Algenwachstum eindämmt und es sei für Fauna und Flora unschädlich. Das Wasser ist nun blaugrün verfärbt. Ich habe einen Wassertest gemacht und die Messwerte sind gut, trotzdem habe ich Bedenken meine tropischen Seerosen da zu versenken. Das Becken ist beheizt also das Wasser bereits seit einiger Zeit 20° warm und die Seerosen im Winterquartier haben einige Blütenknospen schon an der Wasseroberfläche und die Blätter hängen über den Beckenrand.
Ich würde sie am liebsten schon ins grosse Becken stellen, was meint ihr?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Brigitte,

hab mit diesen Mitteln zwar keine Erfahrung, ich denke aber, dass es den Seerosen nicht schaden wird.

Wie sieht dein dein __ Lotos jetzt schon aus, wenn das Wasser beheizt wird?

Meine Lotosse haben im ungeheizten Gewächshaus nun teilweise das erste Schwimmblatt geöffnet, andere, wie Lavender Lady und N. nucifera var. caspicum treiben nun erst das erste Blatt aus dem Schlamm.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

meine __ Lotos habe ich letzen Herbst dem Botanischen Garten vermacht, sie sind mir über den Kopf gewachsen.
Sie waren so riesig geworden, dass ich den Topf fast nicht mehr schleppen konnte, ausserdem wucherten die Rhizome über den oberen Rand.
Sie hatten zwar Knospen angesetzt, die öffneten sich aber nicht mehr sondern verdorrten.
Mein Seerosenbecken ist einfach zu klein für beides, Seerosen und Lotos, also musste ich mich entscheiden.
Ich habe diesmal zwei verschiedene überwinterungsarten für die Seerosen ausprobiert. 
Einige Knollen ausgegraben, gesäubert und desinfiziert in gut schliessenden Plastikdosen auf befeuchtetem Haushaltpapier in der Gemüseschublade des Kühlschranks. (Es hat sich niemand daran vergriffen.) Die pflanzte ich Anfang April und sie haben unterdessen auch kleine Unterwasserblätter.
Die anderen liess ich wie immer in ihren Töpfen und hielt sie den ganzen Winter im auf 20° beheizten Wasser im Mörtelkübel im gerade frostfreien Gewächshaus. Das sind die, die wuchern. 
So überwintere ich sie seit Jahren und deshalb glaube ich, dass es nur auf die Temperatur im Erdsubstrat ankommt wie sie den Winter überstehen. Die Luft im Gewächshaus ist oft nahe bei 0° und trotzdem behalten sie ihre Schwimmblätter, zwar kleiner weil weniger Licht im Winter, aber wüchsig.  
Wenn das Wetter weitehin so warm bleibt werde ich sie nächste Woche ind blaugrüne Wasser stellen. 
Gruss Brigitte


----------

